# happy MLF bacteria



## rhoffart (Dec 1, 2011)

I think I fixed the problem. The temperature kept dropping at night to 66-68 and the MLF kept stopping. At 72 or higher there was good activity. Even with a second bacteria the same issues. So now I have two temperature controlled brew belts. I think it's fixed. I am now keeping them at 74 degrees with a 2 degrees differential. The sensors are taped to the top of the carboys.

All seems to be good


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I think you should have just posted the picture and asked for captions. LOL

Time bombs for a winery or...

two carboys sentenced to death by electrocution.


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 1, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I think you should have just posted the picture and asked for captions. LOL
> 
> Time bombs for a winery or...
> 
> two carboys sentenced to death by electrocution.



Oh that's too funny. I just look at the pic your way.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 1, 2011)

Have you done any more chromatography test?

I have 3 almost complete and the other 4 about half way through and my ave carboy temps are ~66 degrees!

Love the sensors! 

Bwahahahahahahahahahahaha.......


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 1, 2011)

Macgruber strikes again!


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 1, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Have you done any more chromatography test?
> 
> I have 3 almost complete and the other 4 about half way through and my ave carboy temps are ~66 degrees!
> 
> ...



No, so let me ask ... as long as I see activity it's still working right? The one that has been very active is slowing down ... I'm thinking that one is almost done.

I will re-test this weekend.


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 1, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Macgruber strikes again!



Ok, I hope it's not just me but the design is a little goofy. 100% on all the time, really? Also, why not use the power cord as a way to secure it, really? I would never put tension (no matter how little) on a cord.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 1, 2011)

The 4 of mine that are 50% complete really have NO signs of activity! Visual signs are not always accurate when talking about MLF!



rhoffart said:


> No, so let me ask ... as long as I see activity it's still working right? The one that has been very active is slowing down ... I'm thinking that one is almost done.
> 
> I will re-test this weekend.


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 1, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> The 4 of mine that are 50% complete really have NO signs of activity! Visual signs are not always accurate when talking about MLF!



Here is what's going on right now.

[ame="http://youtu.be/C2fEJzIS9go"]http://youtu.be/C2fEJzIS9go[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 1, 2011)

I have seen that on some but not on all. Just because you don't see visual signs does not mean its not happening! That is crazy active MLF for sure! 

Use the test!


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 1, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I have seen that on some but not on all. Just because you don't see visual signs does not mean its not happening! That is crazy active MLF for sure!
> 
> Use the test!



I will for sure ... This weekend is going to be rainy so I will be stuck inside. Not complaining ... we need a lot of rain.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 2, 2011)

True dat!!!!!



rhoffart said:


> ... we need a lot of rain.


----------



## robie (Dec 2, 2011)

That is an active mlf! I agree with Mike, 68F is the temp THEY say is optimum for MLF. Hey, but if it is working, don't knock it!

And I like those controllers. Where did you get them? Part numbers?


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 2, 2011)

robie said:


> That is an active mlf! I agree with Mike, 68F is the temp THEY say is optimum for MLF. Hey, but if it is working, don't knock it!
> 
> And I like those controllers. Where did you get them? Part numbers?



an air conditioning supply house ... Johnstone Supply ... Ranco ETC-111000


----------

